# New to cart goats!



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, we just stumbled upon an excellent find (we think) a cart (looks exactly like the country squire cart from Hoeggers) sled runners, harness and bridle for around 200.00.. all in excellent condition. We would really like to try to train some goats to pull a cart.. We have nigerians (is this doable?) Will we have to get a new harness for a smaller breed, or can a larger harness be rigged in some fashion to fit a Nigerian? Where to you suggest a newbie start gathering info? any websites? Books? This is something we thought would be enjoyable for the goats and ourselves

Thanks for any advice!

Jennah


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Nigerians can absolutely be trained to pull. You'd probably be best off getting smaller harness that would fit better--a well fitting harness is very important.

I found this really good training website a few months ago and now I can't remember what it is...lol...I knew I should have saved it in favorites. If I figure it out I will let you know.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

take the harness to a saddler along with measurements and have them hand alter it to fit the nigis ... should work out cheaper than buying brand new


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd get it!


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Well.. We had arranged a date and time to go pick it up (had been e-mailing the owner back and forth for 3 days to coordinate a meeting) for yesterday night, they e-mailed us that morning and said it was sold...HUH?
(Keren, didn't that happen to you with some goats?) What is wrong with people? :shrug: So Thanks for your replies..looks like we won't be needing them right now :sigh: 

Jennah


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, that was me :sigh: it sucks


----------

